# Vlan Problem



## neo_leopard (May 14, 2009)

im newbie in linux. and i would like to learn about freebsd to make a good proxy squid. i allready found a sample of agood proxy squid. but i dont know how to setting the vlan and conect it with mikrotik.

i use ifconfig and i get this


```
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::20c:f1ff:fe7f:4ecd%em0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
        ether 00:0c:f1:7f:4e:cd
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
lp0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> mtu 16384
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
ppp0: flags=8010<POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
sl0: flags=c010<POINTOPOINT,LINK2,MULTICAST> mtu 552
faith0: flags=8002<BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
vlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> mtu 1500
        inet 192.168.100.102 netmask 0xfffffffc broadcast 192.168.100.103
        inet6 fe80::20c:f1ff:fe7f:4ecd%vlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x7
        ether 00:0c:f1:7f:4e:cd
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
        vlan: 200 parent interface: em0
```

and in mikrotik i get the ip address is
address 192.168.100.101/30
network 192.168.100.100
and broadcast 192.168.100.103

plese help this newbie :x

i dont now what to do


----------



## neo_leopard (May 14, 2009)

*extra information*

i usually connet to it using putty. how to congure it for routing it


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2009)

neo_leopard said:
			
		

> im newbie in linux. and i would like to learn about freebsd to make a good proxy squid.


First off, Freebsd is NOT linux. They are 2 completely different entities.



> i allready found a sample of agood proxy squid. but i dont know how to setting the vlan and conect it with mikrotik.


You don't need VLANs, just setup your em0 interface.


----------



## neo_leopard (May 15, 2009)

sorry. its true freebsd is not linux.but again im anewbie . i dont even sure i can install freebsd correctly :r . it can be set using em0.its true. but i cant expense more money to buy another ethernet card. at least in this few month. i allready open a internet cafe. but still losing alot. i allready have a freebsd proxy squid system. with vlan in it pairing with mikrotik.


----------

